# Halloween Party Invites 2015



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

England play Australia every 2 years for The Ashes, the trophy being a 4 inch urn. That probably doent help, but the urn is a great shape.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Do you have a pic? Are you planning on attaching a scroll or something to it with info? Do you have a theme?


----------



## MTDave (Aug 31, 2015)

No Theme for party. We just like to do creative invitations each year. We created a secret group on facebook for those that will attend the party, so the invites will just be mostly Data/Time/Place markers. One thought we had was to fill the earn with ash from our fire pit then put a scroll inside the ash with the notice.


----------



## Surfbeatnik (Jul 23, 2013)

This is our "Save The Date" Notice...The actual invite will be done this weekend!


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 26, 2015)

Urns are a cute idea. Maybe get someone to 3D print little urns for you?


----------



## MTDave (Aug 31, 2015)

We decided to skip the urns and do potions in small boxes. Each potion had a Label that went with the invited person (Bill's Brain Bile, Mark's Maggot juice, etc)


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

That's fun, and probably a lot easier logistically than the urns. Do you have pics?


----------



## MTDave (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks great. Must have costyou a fortune! How many do you do? Are they hand delivered?


----------



## MTDave (Aug 31, 2015)

they weren't too bad for price. Got the boxes at Michaels and just used some stain I had laying around. The moss was a small bag we got at a Dollar Store and the bottle was just a mini booze bottle that I printed a new label and put on the bottle. The top of the inside of the box was just a printed piece of paper and the spider web is just plain spider web.

We made 15 of them for our party and hand deliver each one.


----------

